# Kaleb has arrived!!!!



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Kaleb arrived in Phoenix Wednesday night as planned. Pictures didn't do him justice. Love at first site. His breeder said he had the pilot and staff in the palm of his paw. His ride home in his car seat was great! He had a long day and he was pooped as you can see. As several of you said my son was late for school because we all stayed up to play and watch him get acquainted with his big sister,Sasha. She just follows him around. 
First night in the kennel went well. I've read so many threads about the first night and I like the idea of putting his kennel on the night stand but since I am single I went one better and put in on the other side of the bed. We slept like a baby.
He has done great! He isn't too impressed with his pen but he quiets down after a while. It's amazing how loud something that little can be.
Well having a havanese is all you guys said it would be....I'm in love!!!


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

Forgot these....


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Woooohoooo I know how excited you must be! He is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kim,
He is absolutely adorable!!! Such beautiful markings! He obviously is just as happy and comfortable with you - look at those shots of him sleeping on his back! Just too cute!
And you have only had him one day! Just wait till he is with you for weeks. Havs are SO worth it!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Kim, he is gorgeous and I can tell you are in love!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OMG. I can see he is spoiled already! What's to come? There is so much more!!! He is absolutely adorable. I love his face and coloring. Good luck!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! What a cute little guy! He does look very comfortable! Fun days ahead!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

congratulations, he looks wonderful and what a beautiful place he has ! much happiness to your family.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm glad everything is going so well for you-great pictures.

Kaleb is a cutie!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is so cute!!! Love the pics of him on his back. Congratulations!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

He's a doll! And looks like he feels right at home already!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Impressive*

HI Kim,

He is absolutely beautiful but I'm most impressed with the sleeping on his back. This indicates to me that he's a trusting and happy guy. You are fortunate and so is he. Do you think he has enough puppy equipment  ?

Shirley H.


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

Congratulations, Kim! He's adorable!!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

He is just adorable! I love it when they sleep "belly up". Congratulations and enjoy every minute.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh he is such a sweet looking little fellow . I'm happy for you and your family.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

What a cutie patootie!!


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh how precious is he!!!?? You must be over the moon right now. The way he is sleeping there he looks like a very happy contented little boy. I'm so thrilled for you. Enjoy this beautiful pup!

Reenie and Kirby


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Do I see a pic of him going in the right spot!

Gizmo loved to lay/sleep on her pee pads too much to dirty them LOL! She would pee right off the side...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a cute little pup you have there!! Looks so comfy and at home already!
Looking forward to watching him grow!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aw he is ADORABLE!!! He reminds me of a skunk, with that white stripe down his forehead lol. Congrats!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

He is so cute. All this new puppies....makes me want a 3rd one!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a cutie patootie!!

Love the BLING! 

Kara


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

How precious!!! One thing we did with Kipper in his kennel at night was to drape a blanket over it, kind oh how you do with birds. He didn't cry and is now happy to sleep in his bed in his kennel at night. The pen is another thing... as long as I am by him he is fine but if we go out of site he cries louder then my children do. Congratulations and I look forward to seeing more pictures of him.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

inlovewithhav said:


> How precious!!! One thing we did with Kipper in his kennel at night was to drape a blanket over it, kind oh how you do with birds. He didn't cry and is now happy to sleep in his bed in his kennel at night. The pen is another thing... as long as I am by him he is fine but if we go out of site he cries louder then my children do. Congratulations and I look forward to seeing more pictures of him.


OMG...it's amazing how loud he gets when I'm out of site!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww.... so sweet.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

heatherk said:


> Aw he is ADORABLE!!! He reminds me of a skunk, with that white stripe down his forehead lol. Congrats!!


My daughter said the same thing


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Cuddly Kaleb,all these new pups just keep getting cuter and cuter,he is a poppet!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Cute and a half! What a good and great day


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kim, he's adorable. One word of caution though, when you put him in a crate, make sure his color and tag are off. You don't want to risk it getting caught on anything.

If you think you're in love now, wait a few weeks/months. You'll wonder how you lived without him.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

pjewel said:


> Kim, he's adorable. One word of caution though, when you put him in a crate, make sure his color and tag are off. You don't want to risk it getting caught on anything.
> 
> If you think you're in love now, wait a few weeks/months. You'll wonder how you lived without him.


Thanks I will. Didn't think about that.


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

ShirleyH said:


> HI Kim,
> 
> He is absolutely beautiful but I'm most impressed with the sleeping on his back. This indicates to me that he's a trusting and happy guy. You are fortunate and so is he. Do you think he has enough puppy equipment  ?
> 
> Shirley H.


I learned from all of you. 8 weeks of reading and waiting for Kaleb. I ordered the car seat after reading the many threads on it. He loves it.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He's adorable!!! What an exciting time! Hope all goes smooth as can be! Eight more days for me. So many new puppies about to go to their forever homes. And we get pics and get to see them all. Love it!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

veryy cute!! Congrats I love his look


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, he seems to be settling in well and is ADORABLE!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh Kim! Kaleb is a little muffin, congratulations! I'm glad to "Hav" another "family member" on the board! Stella *hearts* her great grand nephew!


----------



## kimnaz (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxie said:


> Oh Kim! Kaleb is a little muffin, congratulations! I'm glad to "Hav" another "family member" on the board! Stella *hearts* her great grand nephew!


Thank you!! I have a question. Kaleb bites constantly when you are holding him. I try to have a bone or something in my hand for him to nibble on. Any other ideas? The other thing... I have never been successful in potty training. Do you kennel and pen them and than let them out when you are watching closely? I want to do everything right so I can enjoy him better.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Kim, he is adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Does Kaleb bite or is he chewing your hand? It sounds as if you are doing the right thing by giving him a toy/ bone to bite on.If he bites/chews your hand then take your hand away and put him down,they hate to be ignored,as he gets more familiar with you,tell him no when bites your hand but give him an alternative to chew on,after all he is teething,and probably in a little discomfort, but he must learn the appropriate things to chew on.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh, Kaleb! You are a beauty! I love those black and white kids!!! And like Gigi said, when Kaleb bites, all play and attention stops. Put him down and ignore/walk away, etc. Boo's bites were KILLER! She would take us to our knees in one chomp, and squeals had no affect on her. So after the squeal, we'd say "No bite" sternly, and walk away from the play session. At 4 months, there is very little biting anymore...they really learn and grow up so fast....Good luck!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

kimnaz said:


> Thank you!! I have a question. Kaleb bites constantly when you are holding him. I try to have a bone or something in my hand for him to nibble on. Any other ideas? The other thing... I have never been successful in potty training. Do you kennel and pen them and than let them out when you are watching closely? I want to do everything right so I can enjoy him better.


 I try to distract with throwing a ball when my pups want to use me as a toy or chew the tiny tennis balls are great! Take him out every hr and give lots of treats.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh! And also, invest in bully sticks! Super expensive, but a safe, effective way to satisfy their chewing needs....


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: potty training - you can do a search on the forum on litter boxes and potty grass. Like babies, they can't go very long without peeing until they get a bit older. Mine used potty grass from the very beginning - and we hardly ever had any "accidents". When they were young, we kept them contained to their expen (and then the sunroom) with the potty grass in it. By six months - they both had the run of the house and we have no accidents - ever!

For "peace of mind" we still keep potty grass available in the sunroom. Daisy and Beau ring a bell to go outside - but maybe every two months or so - one of them will use the potty grass when we're away from the house and one of them has to pee..... It saves us from running home to let the dogs out when we stay out longer than usual!

Here is a link http://www.rascaldoglitterbox.com/ to a dog potty that I'm thinking of changing to. If you go to their first page on testimonials, and scroll down, you will see one of our forum Havies!!

Potty's are GREAT because 1) You know your puppy has a place to go whenever they need to. 2) Dogs that dislike rain or snow have an alternative. 3) You can take the potty with you when traveling.

Daisy and Beau will only use it as "back-up" because they prefer to go outside......


----------



## Hav Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

oh, he is so sweet. I have to be really careful looking at the puppies - they are so tempting! He looks so much at home and so confident and trusting. Good luck and enjoy


----------

